# Best levellers for 4.5 Tonnes



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Anyone recommend the best levellers for heavier vans as my Fiamma ones are starting to suffer!!!
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have used Milenco for the last 3 years with our 6.5t motorhome without any problems. It sat on them for 6 months whilst our house was renovated.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a pair of these-Milenco Quattro.

They are fairly heavy and big to store but they work very well with 4 levels.Each level is curved so the wheel is pocketed negated the need for chocks.They come in a robust storage bag as well. Highly recommended


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have some nice bits of timber works well and ours is 5 ton. A lot cheaper, to be found in most skips.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have those from Milenco too - really sturdy. Recommended!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Am I right in thinking that the Milenco's don't fit the bigger wheel sizes though??? They sort of dig into the tyre if used with the larger ones.

Steve


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We have a B694 and have the Milenco Quattros. No problems so far


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I have a pair of these-Milenco Quattro.
> 
> They are fairly heavy and big to store but they work very well with 4 levels.Each level is curved so the wheel is pocketed negated the need for chocks.They come in a robust storage bag as well. Highly recommended


I second that - the best there are around.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a pair of Milenco's but the downside is that they are a beggar to store. 
I'm also now looking for smaller but robust versions.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wood*

Piece of wood. FREE as suggested from skips etc. I usually go to the timber yard and ask for "that old looking piece" over there, and they usually cut if for me too. One place is always free but a donation to the air ambulance suffices.

The hard part is cutting a "slope" but it only takes half hour or so with a good saw.

Russell

Will post a pic of mine later.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Milenco Quattro's. Superb. Good fit for tyres too. 

Sal


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I too had the Milenco Quatros but they were too high for my low rear ground clearance and didn't clear the waste water outlet. I changed them for their "triples" which work fine and takes up less room.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

4.5 tons per wheel, axle or total? 

I cut some square sided wood blocks that are about 10" wide and 3" deep as that will also act as a base for my jack and were free.

When after about 2 years one split I bought some plywood, and cut it into approx 2' long and 10" wide strips. Gluing and screwing these together to make one block, these have ended up stiffer but also lighter which I didn't expect for the same size. I've also drilled holes in one suitable for mounting a small vice on, which can be held in place for use by jacking the block down into the ground a little from the bumper/towbar. Only used once but was handy at the time  You could also drill a couple of holes to thread some decent rope though for handles to both carry and pull them up if you've sunk a little.

Our wheel size makes needing a ramped block irrelevant, but if you made some out of ply, you could produce any profile and height you wanted to suit your wheels. Perhaps not free, and not as light as any plastic ones, but would take up a similar space at least? And plastic vacuum formed won't present much of a footprint to stop you sinking on soft ground, or do I have that wrong?


----------

